# Cold Smoking Shrimp



## jackschmidling (Oct 30, 2022)

I am sure the info is here somewhere but searching gets nowhere, even on Google.

Is there some reason why cold smoking is not a good idea with shrimp.

I am thinking of an hour brine, overnight air dry, 8 hrs cold smoke then an hour at about 150F.

I have smoked shrimp many times but now I have cold smoking capability and want to give that a try.

Any thoughts?

Jack


----------



## Steve H (Oct 30, 2022)

The brine sounds fine. But I wouldn't cold smoke the shrimp for more than an hour or so. Shrimp will draw the smoke in pretty quick.
You could cold smoke right after the brine. Just pat them dry. Don't rinse. And smoke away.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 30, 2022)

^^^^ Yea that! 
Al


----------

